# Oh no!!! Sunroof Leaking !!!



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

its not the first time ive troubles with my sunroof, but this time its serious !

i went through an automatic carwash today and water came flying right into the cabin when it was spraying the top. It was one of those touchless ones.

Anyone has any experience with tat ? or is it jsut me ?


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Not had it on the Xt but had it on another car. The problem was that the plastic drain tubes used to get clogged with old leaves and debris, happened regularly. I used to clear them out with a bendy wire intended for hanging curtains, like a skinny drain-cleaner. The roofs aren't designed to be totally watertight and the drains should take care of whatever water gets through.


----------

